

Ask HN: What to do if everything but the .com is available? - jameshk

I have a startup and am looking to get a domain name, the dot com is available for $3000, I love the name but not the price, should I get the .net or .io? The startup is a hosting company.<p>Thanks HN!
======
sfalbo
I would grab the .net and go with it or try to find a close variation on the
.com.

With all of the ways of promoting & finding websites (SEO, ads, social
channels, links, etc) I think the .com is less valuable than it used to be.

Good luck!

~~~
jameshk
Thanks!

